# Average tumble time with 1500?



## dasadeephole (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi;  I'm just starting into tumbling with a proper 2 speed tumbler setup and was wondering what the average number of days you all tumble an average condition 1880s hutch bottle if using 1500 grit?  I'm running the bottle on the lower speed normally meant for the square bottles since I have a flask in a 5" canister running as well.  

Also I used straight 1500 using a 3/4 tsp on the inside and 1.5 tsp on the outside of the hutch.  Will I need to run the bottle again with a polish or will the 1500 breakdown to a polish on it's own?  I notice some folks add a little polish to the 1500 grit and assume that is so they can avoid having to tumble a bottle twice.

Sorry if this has been already discussed but I could not find it going backwards in the threads.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 3, 2017)

Is that 1500 grit silicone carbide or Aluminum oxide? If doing a hutch use a 4 inch tube instead of 5 unless it's a quart size. I've heard that 1500sc breaks down to polish many times by many different people, even by the jar doctor, from my experiance this is not true, at least it did not work for me & I would not suggest trying it. How much time to tumble all depends on way to many different factors. LEON.


----------



## dasadeephole (Jun 3, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> Is that 1500 grit silicone carbide or Aluminum oxide? If doing a hutch use a 4 inch tube instead of 5 unless it's a quart size. I've heard that 1500sc breaks down to polish many times by many different people, even by the jar doctor, from my experiance this is not true, at least it did not work for me & I would not suggest trying it. How much time to tumble all depends on way to many different factors. LEON.



Thanks for the response.  Sorry, should have mentioned that it is Silicone Carbide and I'm turning it in a 4" canister with fine cut copper.  I'm running it on the slower speed right now as I have a flask in a 5" canister and was concerned the higher speed might be an issue.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 3, 2017)

How many RPM's is your slow & fast speeds? LEON.


----------



## dasadeephole (Jun 4, 2017)

Running around 22 rpms on slow and 65 on high.

BTW, you run flasks on low or high speed?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 4, 2017)

I only got 1 speed on mine & it's about 60 rpm's. LEON.


----------



## dasadeephole (Jun 5, 2017)

Pulled the soda out yesterday after four days on low speed and I was pretty impressed.  The bottle was pretty sick going in and probably needed 1200 but I was worried about the embossing.  Result is silky smooth but just shy of finished since it has just a slight smoky look.  I will finish it with polish once I'm done turning the flask and running set up on high speed.  Not sure yet regarding doing a full run on 1500 since I only did 4 days on low speed.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2017)

You just need to practice & experiment with what works best for you. That's what I had to do as I got very little help or info when I got started. LEON.


----------



## midway49 (Jun 6, 2017)

I run everything 7 days on slow speed(Jar Doctor machine).  I use 1200 if heavily stained and 1500 otherwise.  And occasionally one will still be stained and I'll have to run it again.  Hardly ever polish.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 6, 2017)

On Average I run 1 day with 1500 Silicone Carbide (cutter) & then 3 days with Aluminum Oxide (polish) at 60 rpm. Works for me but I'm sure others opinions will vary. LEON.


----------



## dasadeephole (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks Guys.  

New question:  I have read/seen two methods for protecting the pontil scar during tumbling of open pontil bottles.  One involves using small rubber balls with the stopple, and the other involves making and attaching an adapter to the stopple.  Was curious if anyone has tried coating the scar with silicone, then removing it once the tumble is done?


----------

